# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Bichitos dentro de nosotros...

## F. Lázaro

Siempre he tenido curiosidad por ver qué clase de bichos viven dentro de nosotros, por ejemplo en la saliva, en un moco, cosas de esas  :Big Grin: 

Frfmfrfm, un día que tengas tiempo (y ganas) podías coger y hacerlo para que veamos qué tipo de bichos viven dentro de nosotros jejeje.

----------

embalses al 100% (09-oct-2015)

----------


## Luján

> Siempre he tenido curiosidad por ver qué clase de bichos viven dentro de nosotros, por ejemplo en la saliva, en un moco, cosas de esas 
> 
> Frfmfrfm, un día que tengas tiempo (y ganas) podías coger y hacerlo para que veamos qué tipo de bichos viven dentro de nosotros jejeje.


Deja, deja. Te asustarías.

----------


## ben-amar

Te sorprenderias, verias que en realidad Tu no eres Tu, solo eres el soporte de un mundo distinto.............y su comida

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ya hice un intento con mi propia sangre. Ahí va el enlace. 

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...A9is-ver/page2

Quiero decir que también la teñí y que salieron alguna células coloreadas que pensé que eran algún error y que con el tiempo he aprendido que eran glóbulos blanco atacando algún elemento extraño.
También hice el intento con una gota de fluido de mi nariz cuando estaba resfriado, no encontré practicamente nada pero se formaron unas espigas extraña, posiblemente formaciones de virus o algo parecido.

Tengo mucho material acumulado y muy poco tiempo.
Bueno, como siempre haré lo que pueda.
Un saludo a todos.

----------

embalses al 100% (09-oct-2015),Los terrines (06-abr-2014),santy (07-abr-2014),willi (07-abr-2014)

----------

